# Corn Harvest underway?



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Heading to McIntosh County area next week, and just wondering how much corn is off...10%? Heard from a friend north of there today who said the pick just started. Be nice if the good weather holds so they can get more corn off and push the birds into the cover.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Not much corn. Just the silage stuff is off. Right now it is going slow. The outside rows are pushing 18% moisture and the insides pushing 22% moisture. That is an aweful lot of time in a air bin in order to get it down to be sold. In fact, I believe the electricity used outways the price right now.

If weather conditions are right, corn will dry down much faster on stand than in the bin. (common sense).

Lots of sunflowers still up down there as well. Haven't heard reports on moisture there either.

This was a double edge sword. They didn't get a killing frost yet so things have slowed down in terms of drying, but because they haven't had that killing frost they should get a few more bushels/pounds out of their stands.

Looks like cold temps next week with lows in the 20's each night. This will be interesting...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

just got back from SC ND last week and most of the corn, beans and sunflowers are still in, making for really tough hunting. having to travel 1,300 miles just to get there, i won't make that mistake next year.

to be on the safeside, i wouldn't recommend a bird hunting trip until after Nov. 10th.....at least. longer summers, warmer temps and longer growing seasons mean later harvests. probably will be the trend going forward from now on.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Progress is being made, at about 50% plus in XXXX county. Further east is less. Making a big difference in number of birds seen.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The majority of birds we saw and harvested last weekend were in standing sunflowers. If you have the manpower they are huntable.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I would like to tell you what i saw for corn harvest but i cant as its classified and i dont want to get the old XXXX going again. they are harvesting it now


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

kgpcr said:


> I would like to tell you what i saw for corn harvest but i cant as its classified and i dont want to get the old XXXX going again. they are harvesting it now


why don't you fella's just give it a break already. those are the rules of the site, end of story. no one wants to listen to you ***** about it anymore.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree......give it a rest.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

kgpcr said:


> I would like to tell you what i saw for corn harvest but i cant as its classified and i dont want to get the old XXXX going again. they are harvesting it now


KGPCR

You have been warned twice now by 2 different moderators on 2 different threads. This is it. One more time and you are gone. If I see one more complaint after this reply's timestamp you will be banned.

Consider this your last warning.

I will be sending you a PM indicating the same just so we are clear.

Ryan


----------



## Bird2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

We are headed to the SE part of the state on Thursday and talked with the farmer where we stay. He had 1,500 acres of of corn planted and it will be all harvested by Thursday night. He said hes pushed LOTS of birds out of the corn.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> just got back from SC ND last week and most of the corn, beans and sunflowers are still in, making for really tough hunting. having to travel 1,300 miles just to get there, i won't make that mistake next year.
> 
> to be on the safeside, i wouldn't recommend a bird hunting trip until after Nov. 10th.....at least.


The problem there is you are coming in right on top of the deer opener here in ND. That is when the most hunters are out and the land access is toughest. The state lands get hit extremely hard (I made the mistake of showing up at Lonetree WMA on the Saturday morning of deer opener...I will never do that again...wow).

It is a double edged sword. You show up early and the row crops will be up. You show up in the middle and it is deer hunting and guys get really protective of the land and state land is pushed hard. You show up late season and you are fighting -9 degrees with -22 windchills.

I am not trying to say you shouldn't come here. It is just which of the "wars" do you want to try and fight when you are here. All of us R's goes through this as well. Some guys hunt early and then watch football the rest of the season. Some don't even start until mid-November.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

[/quote]

The problem there is you are coming in right on top of the deer opener here in ND. That is when the most hunters are out and the land access is toughest. The state lands get hit extremely hard (I made the mistake of showing up at Lonetree WMA on the Saturday morning of deer opener...I will never do that again...wow).

It is a double edged sword. You show up early and the row crops will be up. You show up in the middle and it is deer hunting and guys get really protective of the land and state land is pushed hard. You show up late season and you are fighting -9 degrees with -22 windchills.

I am not trying to say you shouldn't come here. It is just which of the "wars" do you want to try and fight when you are here. All of us R's goes through this as well. Some guys hunt early and then watch football the rest of the season. Some don't even start until mid-November.[/quote]

Well said, "that's a fact jack!" :beer: Definitely avoid deer season.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Just got back from a week helping a friend harvest beans, still has about a week of beans left and a week of corn left, just thought I would mention be curtious to to the farmers while your out hunting. Seen a few people who don't know how to pull way off to the side of the road while there out hunting and don't leave a whole lot of room for a combine or a semi to get by. P.S seen a ton of birds though it's going to be a great fall. Be safe with the up and coming deer season there will be alot of traffic with the hunters and farmers out there.


----------

